# where to get these wheels?



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

oem 17" a6 wheels not in chrome..


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

if you have them in chrome, i'll trade you.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (cd1121)*

i dont im lookin for silver ones that you have


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

Here they are in silver used... comb the site and you'll find a couple more sets too!

http://www.shokan.com/viewcar....9.JPG


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

ummm on my mom's car


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

did you check Hartmann's site to see if they had them?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (formulagigi)*

Not one that we have available, sorry


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Skyler, I checked your site afterwards and got it confused with adifferent wheel.
BTW, I love my RS4 DTM's but need a 5th for spare and in case I break/bend one... Heard I got the last set???
When are the models in 8.5 coming out?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (formulagigi)*

Search google for "takeoff wheels"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (formulagigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulagigi* »_When are the models in 8.5 coming out?

It will be a while, we haven't finalized the design specifics yet.


----------

